# Human Resource Management System



## Smith08 (Jan 8, 2015)

i like to get the details on some of the reputed Human Resource Management System list to manage my business process.


----------



## shobana08k (Dec 21, 2015)

human resource planning 
recruitment and selection
Training and development
Internal mobility
compensation management


----------

